# If you live in west MI and are looking for DEF...



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I went looking for DEF at pumps rather than buying it in bottles.

If you are on highway 131 north of GR then exit 120 and the Mobil to the east has it.
Big truck stop with a scale and lots of traffic.

Def is on the back side of the building just look for the sign.

As a bonus its only 10 miles from where I live.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Is it awkward to pull up to the DEF pump with all the big trucks? What about the truck side of a truck stop?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Semis also have bigger nozzles and won't fit in your vehicles. I don't think you can pump def without pumping fuel first.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

snowwy66 said:


> Semis also have bigger nozzles and won't fit in your vehicles. I don't think you can pump def without pumping fuel first.


All of the DEF pumps I have used worked independently of fuel. Swiped card the same as buying fuel, but pushed the DEF button instead of fuel button and it activated the pump.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I hadn't found the one at exit 120 yet on 131. I had been going to Peterson Oil in Greenville, on M91, north of town. Their pump broke down a couple times and sent me hunting elsewhere, though. I found DEF just west of Grand Rapids at the Speedway in Coopersville at exit 16 of I-96 and south of Grand Rapids at the Exxon near Dorr at exit 68 of US131. Pretty much the same price everywhere. I haven't used the Dorr station, but getting DEF in Greenville or Coopersville has been a smooth process. Coopersville will probably be my new go-to station, since I have a trip only a couple exits away several times a week now.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That's good to know on the def. I wasn't sure if one had to pump fuel first.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> Semis also have bigger nozzles and won't fit in your vehicles. I don't think you can pump def without pumping fuel first.


This is a separate pump, does not take a credit card, just pull the hose out and it fits the tank in the trunk just fine.
Gives you price and gallons dispensed but you have to go inside to pay.

I pumped 4 gallons for $11. ($2.67/gal I think including taxes)


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

Jacque8080 said:


> Is it awkward to pull up to the DEF pump with all the big trucks? What about the truck side of a truck stop?


Nope not at all, but then I don't scare easy.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Looking for DEF at the pump? this locator might help.

http://www.discoverdef.com/retail-def-search/

Just like pumping gas/diesel but into the trunk. One of the funniest threads was when someone put diesel fuel into their DEF tank. It was a relative happy ending as they realized their mistake and never started the car. They drained the tank and everything was fine.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Aranarth said:


> This is a separate pump, does not take a credit card, just pull the hose out and it fits the tank in the trunk just fine.
> Gives you price and gallons dispensed but you have to go inside to pay.
> 
> I pumped 4 gallons for $11. ($2.67/gal I think including taxes)


Yes i know it's a seperate pump. Semi's use def also. 

I wasn't sure if you guys could buy def without fuel. @*revjpeterson* says you can though.

Semis pump the fuel first. def second. Fuel 3rd if they're pulling a reefer trailer. I"m guessing is how that works. I've never pulled a reefer. 

I didn't even know you guys could use a standard credit till i saw motorhomes using the semi fuel islands last year instead of using the car islands. Semi's use company fuel cards that AREN'T standard credit cards. Real inconvenience for semis when you guys hold up their show. They're on a D.O.T. mandated clock. You guys are not.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I did sense some of the truckers displeasure. So I only go on Saturday afternoon & truck traffic is minimal. Also, I go inside to prepay $10. I use almost all of it and leave giving the cashier a tip of the few cents that I don't use. Maybe another reason to delete HMMMM


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

mkohan said:


> I did sense some of the truckers displeasure. So I only go on Saturday afternoon & truck traffic is minimal. Also, I go inside to prepay $10. I use almost all of it and leave giving the cashier a tip of the few cents that I don't use. Maybe another reason to delete HMMMM


One thing nice about the station in Greenville was that it wasn't a major destination for trucks. It was mostly local box trucks, propane delivery trucks, school buses, etc. that filled there. Never saw a semi there. So, there usually wasn't a wait for a pump or feeling like being in somebody's way. 

The Coopersville station I mentioned had truck lanes, but only 2, and DEF was only at 1. The one time I filled there, there was a truck in the other lane, and nobody pulled up to wait. Since I didn't have to go in to pay, I was filled and done in 2-3 minutes flat, and out of the way. 

When I've filled at larger truck stops out in Iowa with 8-12 lanes, I got some weird looks waiting in line for a pump and from those waiting behind me, so I can see how they could be annoyed by thinking I didn't know where I was going or wishing I wasn't taking up "their" space.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> Yes i know it's a seperate pump. Semi's use def also.
> 
> I wasn't sure if you guys could buy def without fuel. @*revjpeterson* says you can though.
> 
> ...


Oh, boo hoo hoo. I never see annoyance. Just amazement that I'm pumping DEF into my trunk. I'm there 5 minutes and they are going to be okay!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

sailurman said:


> Oh, boo hoo hoo. I never see annoyance. Just amazement that I'm pumping DEF into my trunk. I'm there 5 minutes and they are going to be okay!


BOO YAHHHHHH. Kudos to you. 

Most of you sit there. Walk inside. Pee the kids. Shop for junk food. Walk the dogs. Or a burger. YADA YADA YADA. 

Meanwhile. There's 3 trucks behind you. 

I"m one of the lucky one's that don't have to use the dot mandated clock. But i do want to go home.


----------

